# Question on soap calculator.



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

The soapcalc.com talks about using milk fat (bovine). So I take this to be cream? If so what about goat cream? How much % fat discount would you use on a recipe with subing out 2 oz of liquid with 2 oz of milk fat? I would like to try this. Tammy


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Milk fat (bovine) is butter not cream.

Christy


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Okay. Makes more sense. Thanks Tammy


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

can you use butter in goats milk soap or would that be overdoing the fat? Just curious. 
Anita


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

That would be why I was asking about fat discount. Still trying to figure it all out. Tammy


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Why?

Seriously, what benefit do you think that will add to your soap?

Sara


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't think butter makes good soap. Plug it into soapcalc to check the soap qualities and the fatty acid breakdown.



> That would be why I was asking about fat discount. Still trying to figure it all out. Tammy


_IF_ you decide to use butter in your soap you need to add it into the other butters and oils you plan to use. Set the super fat discount % where you normally would. It would not be counted with the liquid. It should be saponified in the end.

Christy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Alot of people don't get that, they think the super fat can be manipulated to be the benefits of say your shea or butter by adding it at the end. We have no control of this, lye uses all butter and oils, no matter when added to make soap, it doesn't distinguish between it being added early or late.

At some point you have to say when. Can you reproduce soap made with butter for a retail account? And like Sara said, and what benefit will it give you, it's certainly not a label appeal thing. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

As usual I was just curious. I'm just messing around with a recipe and the fat discounts. Checking out the differences. I was considering collecting some cream from the girls this coming year to try a batch. Tammy


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Tammy, I have used goat cream as the milk part of my recipe..I can't really tell the difference from regular milk.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Mishael, thats what I was wondering about with the cream. Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Not worth the time to save the cream you won't see a difference


----------

